# [SOLVED] stop 0x00000101 error advice



## Elberntsinah

msi k9a2gm-fih 780g bios 1.12
processor athlon x2 64 6000+ 89w stock speed
memory 3gb pc6400 
sound card emu 0404pci 
hdd samsung f3 500gb
pioneer dvr 110
integrated graphic :hd3200 stock speed.
Power supplu gs 600 from corsair 3.3v: 3.4 +5v: 5.016v +12v: 12.056v
with analogue multimeter i read the same info from the voltmeter.

Hello first i have to say i could never run nb voltage in bios under 1.25v without crashing.I asked msi for help and they told me my motherboard was damaged and it's too late for rma.

my computers runed from 2006-2007 without any problem till i broke one of my cpu pin two month ago.
my plastic grille on motherboard destroyed one pin it's so fragile.
i don't force processor and golden corner arrow print on the proc was in right spot facing my motherboard.

from this time i have stop 0x00000101 errors.

Swapping my hdd satacable from sata 1 position to sata 4 reduced the number of bluescreen.

I need to change components but before doing it i need to know if my bsod is related to the broken pin overheat issue or driver bug.

Thanks for your advice.

ps i runed hdat2 in ide mode : no sector errors.
memtest86+ no problem with memory.
Prime 95 all three test for hours no crash
furemark no crash either


----------



## Elberntsinah

*Re: stop 0x00000101 error advice*

I know how to apply thermal paste.

room : 25.6:C
Currently my idle temp is :
motherboard 38°C
processor 43°C
cpu core 1 45°C
cpu core 2 45°C

full temp :
4100 rpm
processor 56
core 1 58°c
core 2 58°c

what ever i do with the mx-4 thermal paste 90° alcohol my temp is a bit high for a 89w processor and fan running nearly at max speed it's pretty noisy

when i bought my comp the thermal pad from amd did a better job.
I don't use a large amount of thermal paste i do what they say in my mx-4 manual.


heatsink and fan are clean from dust.

Is it related to the nb voltage been at 1.25v ?
i think it raise a bit the temp but it's maybe wrong


----------



## radnus

*Re: stop 0x00000101 error advice*

Can you tell me when did the BSOD appear?? It'll be helpful if you tell me whether your pc gets booted well or not!!


----------



## Elberntsinah

*Re: stop 0x00000101 error advice*

Before i changed my sata cable from port 1 to port 4 it could appear anytime doing games listening to music surfing been in safe mode doing nothing...

Now with sata cable in port 4,

it happen mostly when i listen for streaming music using adobe flash 30minut later after i launch a playlist.My mouse will hang not responding or moving 10cm by cm followed by my emu soundcard stopping to sending sound and two minute later i get a stop 0x00000101 bsod.

i repeat that's strange stress test won't crash my comp.


sometime if my cpu fan is crying my system will hang and crash.

hum 2 hour ago i had many crash even 3 minute after booting.

i cleaned my heatsink from thermal past again+cpu reaply past (rice size)
And now i don't have any bsod other than by listening music from internet streaming.

i'm sorry if i don't explain it well


----------



## radnus

*Re: stop 0x00000101 error advice*

STOP ERROR: 0X00000101 has been the cause of many peoples bad dreams as it appears to be a hardware malfunction or even a CPU failure. Because it lists a secondary processor as not able to calculate a portion of data under clock cycle and then the crash occurs. Many have said it is because you have a DUAL CORE CPU and are miss-led because of the error message including the secondary processor. The actual secondary processor that is missing the Time Clock is in fact the GPU or graphics processor on your video card.

The reason it is missing it is because you have a set of over clocked or possibly BETA drivers installed. Typically the most common card to fail from this STOP: 0X00000101 error message is the Nvidia 8800 series cards. The reason it fails a Clock Cycle on the GPU is because the cards support DirectX 10 on Shader model 4.0 and right now AoC only runs DX9.0c and Shader model 3.0. The cards are being forced to run in degraded mode so they fail not because they cannot run AoC but because AoC is asking them to run below their actually capability's.

THE EASY FIX... Go into Video settings in AoC and turn Shader model 3.0 <OFF> No off option exists so set it to 2.0

The better fix is to remove all Nvidia Drivers and then manually go to HKEY_CURRENT USER and HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE then delete any folders under SOFTWARE that have an Invidia FOLDER. you can EXPORT and back up the registry to you're Documents folder first to have a copy just in case you need to roll it back. I make one called REG_BAK in a folder I make in Documents called Registry_History for example.

This STOP: 0X00000101 Error is not a CPU failure it is not an overheat issue with a DUAL Core OR Quad core CPU. I took mine out I have an AMD dual core 6400+ Black Box Edition and an ASUS/Nvidia High performance Heat Tube Fan/fin Cooler that costs as much as the CPU almost did. 

I removed all the Thermal Paste on this custom build machine by me 4 months ago and cleaned all the Heat paste and applied a new coat to both processors and heat sink and locked the cooler back onto the processor. System starts fine boot back into AoC ran 4 hours on Shader Model 2.0

I set the card to Shader Model 3.0 and locked up 20 seconds later then to a BSOD blue screen error message of 0X00000101. 

So the root cause failure this one was easy! I removed the BETA drivers I had installed version 177.79_geforce_winvista_32bit_english_beta and installed the WHQL version of 175.19_geforce_winvista_32bit_english_whql

I then played for another 3 hours (IN SHADER 3.0) with no issues and even teamed up with a Clan mate for three quests in the Aztel Mountains with all that casting and swordsmanship going on and no video hang not even a graphics pause. Now different areas of the game will cause the error some times anyways just reboot the game <simple> Computers are not a chrome bumber on a 1959 Desoto they fail all the time and wont push over a fire hydrant without a dent!

If you have a DUAL CORE CPU from AMD you can as many have said already install the DUAL CORE OPTIMIZER from the AMD website takes all of 5 seconds to install it and it will balance the workload over both CORES so the game runs a little smoother.. 

There is no doubt in my mind that the 8800 Series cards from Nvidia suffer terrible being run in Windows XP forced to eat DX9.0c when they were designed to run on DX10 in a Vista 32 bit or 64 bit OS and Shader model 4.0 that all my other games run perfectly on. For WoW fans remember Vista is an old technology called OPENGL that was improved and brought back for Vista. WoW is a Direct3D application and will never achive perfect functionality under Vista or the new Windows7 on the horizon.

Vista IS NOT an upgrade to Windows XP like Windows XP was to Windows 98. Vista is a brand new stand alone software program. Before everyone screams about Vista the new power edge server applications are also suffering from graphics crashes on STOP: 0X00000101 for other reasons and so is XP.

Keep in mind DirectX is an Engineering program <Software> that enables Hardware to talk to other hardware through Software. If the DX level fails it makes all you're hardware CPU video cards Hardware Memory all look bad. 

Ok back to the reason we are here;

Most players will say they can run all their other games just fine until they run AoC and then they crash. yes because they are using Shader model 3.0 in the game and All Reflections under the advanced video options. The Villas will drop a players machine to 9 fps from 50 fps because they are stumbling over the Shader model 3.0 

If you are not effected by fps issues and are not crashing to blue screens on 0X00000101 even for you players turn Shader model down to 2.0 in the Villas and you will see a very marked performance increase in you're computer.

All those with Dual or Quad core Processors DO NOT remove you're heat sink and use more arctic silver this will not resolve the STOP: 0X00000101 Blue Screen Error message, the second clock failure is the Graphics card but its a software Driver problem.

If you have any other Graphics card and have the above STOP: 0X00000101 Blue Screen crash the best way to resolve the issue is to completely remove all the graphics drivers you have in the computer.
You can Check ATi for their removal tools. Nvidia is easy Driver install they will stack and re-stack without even uninstalling if you are not that great at installing software. (USE THE DRIVERS CD THAT CAME WITH YOU'RE COMPUTER) reinstall the drivers from that.
Alienware computers have a default video card drivers CD. You can get the most recent or original Video drivers for you're DELL computer from Welcome to Dell Technical Support and if you are a custom Build your graphics Card came with it's own Drivers/resource CD's use them as a baseline the STOP: 0x00000101 Blue Screen will go away. 

It will not matter with AOC running in DX9.0c mode right now if you have the latest drivers on any PCIe ver 2.0 graphics card because they would be geared for DX10 and are causing the BSOD crash.

So in short:

CPU failure (NO)

Video sub system failure (NO)

Power supply failure (NO)

Thermal Paste failure (NO)

Loose wires or gremlins (NO) not if other games play correctly.

Video drivers DX10 version for newer PCIe Ver 2.0 Graphics cards Failure (YES)

SOLUTION: Use the default drivers that came on your CD with the computer or graphics card. If for any reason you still crash to a blue screen STOP: 0X00000101 just set you're Shader model back to 2.0 from 3.0 and wait until AoC writes a few lines of code to fix this and installs with next weeks update.

FYI I heard a rumor that DX10 will be available some time this month after some Computer games convention in Germany some place I saw written on an AoC website. I cannot find the link I think it was on the pre release beta home page for AoC.

If you still get the error don't despair have a friend help you to completely remove the current and past graphics drivers completely then install the base drivers again. It should resolve the issue for you.


----------



## Elberntsinah

*Re: stop 0x00000101 error advice*

I'm happy you solved your shader problem with aoc game and your graphic card.

For me it could happen in every application software or even like i sayd in safemod.

i could crashed my comp just using test drive unllimited with all setting on low and 800x600 resolution.

this not a shader related problem for me i could play games using shader 4
without any crash but at a hudge performance cost lol.

About overheat that's sure it oculd be a problem for everything even for a toaster xd


----------



## radnus

*Re: stop 0x00000101 error advice*



Elberntsinah said:


> I'm happy you solved your shader problem with aoc game and your graphic card.
> 
> For me it could happen in every application software or even like i sayd in safemod.
> 
> i could crashed my comp just using test drive unllimited with all setting on low and 800x600 resolution.
> 
> this not a shader related problem for me i could play games using shader 4
> without any crash but at a hudge performance cost lol.
> 
> About overheat that's sure it oculd be a problem for everything even for a toaster xd


Install a program called Hot CPU Tester Pro 4.41 and during the first 5 minutes of running the burn in test my pc blue screened twice. Powered down the unit and removed the cpu heat sink. After cleaning the heat sink and cpu reapplied Artic Silver 5 thermal paste following instructions found on their website for Dual core chips. Ran the burn in test again and though it failed 2 test the burn in was able to run for 6 hours without my system crashing. I also have been able to play mkv files without blue screening.


----------



## Elberntsinah

*Re: stop 0x00000101 error advice*

Hey 

thanks for the reply

i Had no problem doing the cpu burn test for 1 hour.
memory burn in for 2 hours using 2gb is fine too.


----------



## radnus

*Re: stop 0x00000101 error advice*

You are welcome,If you think your problem has been solved then mark this thread as solved from the thread tools menu..


----------



## Elberntsinah

*Re: stop 0x00000101 error advice*

I thought it was solved cause i could run streaming videos from youtube today for a very long time.

I came again to a legal music streaming website in france and my comp crazshed again in 30 min with same error: stop 0x00000101.

Adobe say us that flash plugin can't crash computers and it's a problem with faulty driver or videocard.

Ok i remember looking at driver verifier result.

oss2k.sys an emu related driver is the only driver that crash while verifier is run.
left Alone without the patchmix app mixer from emu that is needed to run sound with that sound card (i think it communicate directly to the kernel layer) ;driver verifier won't complain.
I tryed every version of patchmix and 0404 driver from creative trying one by one alone and with patchmix enabled from
Win 7 beta driver to default vista and even pcie version.





Each time patchmix is installed emu mixer that access oss2k.sys will crash the comp:

A device driver attempting to corrupt the system has been caught 
C000004 oss2k.sys
errorwill appear when driver tester from microsoft is run.
i could get this message two reboot later:

0ss2k.sys tryed to access the kernel a way that is forbidden (not sure about the real title)


Cause i really need to use my emu 0404 sound card i won't swap it for my onboard realtek sound chip that won't crash with driver verifier.

off course when i disable verifier my sounddriver will stop crashing
But i know it's still trying to access the kernel a wrong way creative/emu need to fix it.


sorry again if this message it's not easy to watch for your eyes^^
I try my best 

My dmp+Jcgriff2 program log is inside a zip file attached to my first post.


----------



## Elberntsinah

*Re: stop 0x00000101 error advice*

Ok it's me again 

I was wrong about htinking it could only happen listening music.

I watch random videos from wat youtube or dalymotion trying to reproduce the bsod condition.

And know what ?

i got a stop 0x00000101 error message again. Here are some bsod message using bluescreen view to reproduce the bluescreen message i get:

A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage
to your computer.

The problem seems to be caused by the following file: ataport.SYS



If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen,
restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow
these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.
If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer
for any Windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware
or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.
If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart
your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then
select Safe Mode.

Technical Information:

*** STOP: 0x00000101 (0x0000000000000061, 0x0000000000000000, 0xfffff880009e9180, 
0x0000000000000001)

*** ataport.SYS - Address 0xfffff88000e0945a base at 0xfffff88000e00000 DateStamp 
0x4ce79293

A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage
to your computer.

The problem seems to be caused by the following file: raspptp.sys



If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen,
restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow
these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.
If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer
for any Windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware
or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.
If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart
your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then
select Safe Mode.

Technical Information:

*** STOP: 0x00000101 (0x0000000000000061, 0x0000000000000000, 0xfffff880009e9180, 
0x0000000000000001)

*** raspptp.sys - Address 0xfffff88004499ad3 base at 0xfffff880043ac000 DateStamp 
0x4ce7a86f


A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage
to your computer.

The problem seems to be caused by the following file: CompositeBus.sys



If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen,
restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow
these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.
If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer
for any Windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware
or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.
If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart
your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then
select Safe Mode.

Technical Information:

*** STOP: 0x00000101 (0x0000000000000061, 0x0000000000000000, 0xfffff880009e9180, 
0x0000000000000001)

*** CompositeBus.sys - Address 0xfffffa800362aa00 base at 0xfffff8800523f000 DateStamp 
0x4ce7a3ed



A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage
to your computer.

The problem seems to be caused by the following file: ctoss2k.sys

DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen,
restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow
these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.
If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer
for any Windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware
or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.
If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart
your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then
select Safe Mode.

Technical Information:

*** STOP: 0x000000c4 (0x00000000000000f6, 0x000000000000021c, 0xfffffa8004fa3910, 
0xfffff8800485e78e)

*** ctoss2k.sys - Address 0xfffff8800485e78e base at 0xfffff8800485a000 DateStamp 
0x4b83b7b7



A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage
to your computer.

The problem seems to be caused by the following file: usbccgp.sys

DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen,
restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow
these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.
If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer
for any Windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware
or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.
If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart
your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then
select Safe Mode.

Technical Information:

*** STOP: 0x000000c4 (0x00000000000000f6, 0x0000000000000208, 0xfffffa8004b44b30, 
0xfffff880048b978e)

*** usbccgp.sys - Address 0xfffff880076a8e60 base at 0xfffff880069b9000 DateStamp 
0x4d8c0c0a


----------



## radnus

*Re: stop 0x00000101 error advice*

Try Microsoft Debug tools,Download MS debug tools from: Download and Install Debugging Tools for Windows

Microsoft's website to update the latest DirectX patches: Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - DirectX End-User Runtime

Try these and check whether this will help you in any way!!


----------



## Elberntsinah

*Re: stop 0x00000101 error advice*

I always update my drivers with the last disponible version.
About dx it's already updated.

I am downloading windows debug tool i installed framework 4 from microsoft.

The installation size is about 1.5gb

should i follow the instructions :
HOW TO: Debug Memory Dumps (Figure out what is causing a BSOD) - MajorGeeks Support Forums


and should i try to debug oss2k.sys driver from creative ?
i'm not sure i can do it by myself cause i need knowledge nop ?


----------



## Elberntsinah

*Re: stop 0x00000101 error advice*

Ok i dunno why but i can't edit my message anymore so i have to post again 

here is a result from windbg.I think i need to download again symbols or use another parameter.

i find something :
amdk8!C1Halt+0x2
maybe an indication ?
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\Minidump\080211-30482-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: .sympath SRV*C:\localsymbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols;SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0320e000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03453650
Debug session time: Tue Aug 2 14:38:08.126 2011 (UTC + 2:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:34:36.171
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..................................................
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 101, {61, 0, fffff880009e9180, 1}

Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT (101)
An expected clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor in an
MP system within the allocated interval. This indicates that the specified
processor is hung and not processing interrupts.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000061, Clock interrupt time out interval in nominal clock ticks.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, 0.
Arg3: fffff880009e9180, The PRCB address of the hung processor.
Arg4: 0000000000000001, 0.

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME: System

CURRENT_IRQL: d

STACK_TEXT: 
fffff800`00b9c938 fffff800`032e58f9 : 00000000`00000101 00000000`00000061 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009e9180 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`00b9c940 fffff800`032984b7 : fffffa80`00000000 fffff800`00000001 00000000`00002711 fffff880`00dc2816 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x4e2e
fffff800`00b9c9d0 fffff800`03801895 : fffff800`03827460 fffff800`00b9cb80 fffff800`03827460 fffffa80`00000000 : nt!KeUpdateSystemTime+0x377
fffff800`00b9cad0 fffff800`0328a233 : 00000000`00000050 00000000`00000001 fffff800`00b9cb80 fffffa80`02b01d80 : hal!HalpHpetClockInterrupt+0x8d
fffff800`00b9cb00 fffff880`037561f2 : fffff800`03297509 00000000`ffffffed fffffa80`03629dd8 fffff800`0340ecc0 : nt!KiInterruptDispatchNoLock+0x163
fffff800`00b9cc98 fffff800`03297509 : 00000000`ffffffed fffffa80`03629dd8 fffff800`0340ecc0 00000000`00000001 : amdk8!C1Halt+0x2
fffff800`00b9cca0 fffff800`032859fc : fffff800`03400e80 fffff800`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00c0bf5c : nt!PoIdle+0x52a
fffff800`00b9cd80 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`00b9d000 fffff800`00b97000 fffff800`00b9cd40 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x2c


STACK_COMMAND: kb

SYMBOL_NAME: ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: Unknown_Module

IMAGE_NAME: Unknown_Image

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

BUCKET_ID: X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT (101)
An expected clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor in an
MP system within the allocated interval. This indicates that the specified
processor is hung and not processing interrupts.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000061, Clock interrupt time out interval in nominal clock ticks.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, 0.
Arg3: fffff880009e9180, The PRCB address of the hung processor.
Arg4: 0000000000000001, 0.

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME: System

CURRENT_IRQL: d

STACK_TEXT: 
fffff800`00b9c938 fffff800`032e58f9 : 00000000`00000101 00000000`00000061 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009e9180 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`00b9c940 fffff800`032984b7 : fffffa80`00000000 fffff800`00000001 00000000`00002711 fffff880`00dc2816 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x4e2e
fffff800`00b9c9d0 fffff800`03801895 : fffff800`03827460 fffff800`00b9cb80 fffff800`03827460 fffffa80`00000000 : nt!KeUpdateSystemTime+0x377
fffff800`00b9cad0 fffff800`0328a233 : 00000000`00000050 00000000`00000001 fffff800`00b9cb80 fffffa80`02b01d80 : hal!HalpHpetClockInterrupt+0x8d
fffff800`00b9cb00 fffff880`037561f2 : fffff800`03297509 00000000`ffffffed fffffa80`03629dd8 fffff800`0340ecc0 : nt!KiInterruptDispatchNoLock+0x163
fffff800`00b9cc98 fffff800`03297509 : 00000000`ffffffed fffffa80`03629dd8 fffff800`0340ecc0 00000000`00000001 : amdk8!C1Halt+0x2
fffff800`00b9cca0 fffff800`032859fc : fffff800`03400e80 fffff800`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00c0bf5c : nt!PoIdle+0x52a
fffff800`00b9cd80 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`00b9d000 fffff800`00b97000 fffff800`00b9cd40 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x2c


STACK_COMMAND: kb

SYMBOL_NAME: ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: Unknown_Module

IMAGE_NAME: Unknown_Image

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

BUCKET_ID: X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

Followup: MachineOwner
---------


----------



## Elberntsinah

*Re: stop 0x00000101 error advice*

Ok

i updated my integrated pcie gigabit realtek lan controller
with the new drivers from the brand.

someone with same error and pile stack received help from a microsoft tech that sayd the problem was maybe related to a lan driver problem.
Bios not set to default or a corrupted bios/cmos.

my bios is already set to work on default setting.
I just reloaded the 1.12 bios in case it was corrupted.

nothing worked for me.

this time 
i removed phisicaly the emu 0404 sound card uninstall the driver and used driver sweeper.

i use currently my realtek onboard sound with latest driver.

I was watching my local tv news from it's streaming service and i got the same crash error.

The stack is the same from the beginning:

I dunno maybe my cpu is really broke or integrated card overheating.
This is gonna crazy now i think i can't debug it by myself i'm a newbe in informatic lol

thanks


Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\Minidump\080411-37627-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: srv*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0325e000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`034a3650
Debug session time: Thu Aug 4 21:35:02.932 2011 (UTC + 2:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:08:50.961
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..................................................
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 101, {61, 0, fffff880009e9180, 1}

Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT (101)
An expected clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor in an
MP system within the allocated interval. This indicates that the specified
processor is hung and not processing interrupts.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000061, Clock interrupt time out interval in nominal clock ticks.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, 0.
Arg3: fffff880009e9180, The PRCB address of the hung processor.
Arg4: 0000000000000001, 0.

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME: System

CURRENT_IRQL: d

STACK_TEXT: 
fffff800`00b9c938 fffff800`033358f9 : 00000000`00000101 00000000`00000061 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009e9180 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`00b9c940 fffff800`032e84b7 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`00000001 00000000`00002710 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x4e2e
fffff800`00b9c9d0 fffff800`0321f895 : fffff800`03245460 fffff800`00b9cb80 fffff800`03245460 fffff880`00000000 : nt!KeUpdateSystemTime+0x377
fffff800`00b9cad0 fffff800`032da233 : fffffa80`02bdc018 fffffa80`05ff4178 fffff800`00b96080 00000000`00000001 : hal!HalpHpetClockInterrupt+0x8d
fffff800`00b9cb00 fffff880`036db1f2 : fffff800`032e7509 00000000`ffffffed fffffa80`036265d8 fffff800`0345ecc0 : nt!KiInterruptDispatchNoLock+0x163
fffff800`00b9cc98 fffff800`032e7509 : 00000000`ffffffed fffffa80`036265d8 fffff800`0345ecc0 00000000`00000001 : amdk8!C1Halt+0x2
fffff800`00b9cca0 fffff800`032d59fc : fffff800`03450e80 fffff800`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0538b52c : nt!PoIdle+0x52a
fffff800`00b9cd80 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`00b9d000 fffff800`00b97000 fffff800`00b9cd40 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x2c


STACK_COMMAND: kb

SYMBOL_NAME: ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: Unknown_Module

IMAGE_NAME: Unknown_Image

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

BUCKET_ID: X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

Followup: MachineOwner
---------


----------



## Elberntsinah

*Re: stop 0x00000101 error advice*

august 4 2012 22:57 gmt+1

my comp crashed with the same error playing world of tank.

I think i will buy a new motherboard cpu and memory.


The broken pin on the processor was surely one not in double and used to volt something.

about My northbridge/igp chip heatsink :
I just applyed thermal paste on the chip and placed the heatsink back 
That didn't change anything.
I still have to overvolt my nb to be able to boot.

i think it's not a software problem i past too much time trying new and old driver for each components, uninstall my antivirus install it again with always same error,I tryed a full scan of kis with all settings maxed and malwarebytes i had no malwares/viru that could cause the problem.

using tdsskiller just in case, i fixed my mbr+boot sector,
Tryed again a chkdsk /f /r

humm nothing more i can do for sure.


----------



## Elberntsinah

*Re: stop 0x00000101 error advice*

Hello,

I used my ide hard disk instead of sata one to test a last thing:
Problem with sata.

My hdd is holding a win xp32pro version of windows.
No luck it crashed.

I just bought an Asrock 880g Pro3.
I know i could get Asus gygabite Sapphire or even msi cards but a card with an integrated graphic and all thoses features on am3+ is impossible to find.

there was a Gygabite Ga-880GMA udh mb but it's a am3 board.

I choose the x2 265 amd processor cause it was almost the same price than a x2 250 . 65w is good to reach low temp.

About memory i got a 2x2gb pc3 12800 kit from corsair that can run at cass 7 1333mhz and cas 8 @ 1600. cas 7 for the x2 265 is ok i know this is a two core processor but i don't need more power for my usage.Intel package could cost me a bit more.And i don't wanna oc.


under 200dollar it was a ok buy i think.

Am3+ board are missing one ide controller. i should buy a sata dvd wrighter next around 20 dollars and buy a sata to ide controller to be able to boot win xp pro on my ide hdds.

Ide is 198x old and disapear from market .that's sad cause i need to access my drives 

I mark this post as resolved and i don't want to bother anymore with my am2+motherboard i was told by msi support it was broken.


----------

